# Then and Now



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

There's been a lot of sadness on SM lately so I thought this might be a fun way to get some chuckles, oooos and awwwsss! You may need to dig-but lets do some baby and now pics of us-come on-it'll be fun. :biggrin: 

Me as a itty baby:










Me now:










Alright....Next!

:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Gena, you were precious back in the day and you are very pretty now too :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hee-Hee, thanks Andrea-you are so sweet! :blush: 



> Gena, you were precious back in the day and you are very pretty now too :wub:[/B]


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't think they had cameras when I was baby. :smtease:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ha! Ha! Very funny! :smrofl: 



> I don't think they had cameras when I was baby. :smtease:[/B]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I don't think they had cameras when I was baby. :smtease:[/B]


We were born in the same year, Kim... :biggrin: 

I'll look, Gena, but I HAVE to get back to my midterm right now. :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: 
I think I can find some cave drawings of my likeness.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a great post! I don't have any pics of me as a baby on the computer! I would have to get some scanned in..LOL!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> There's been a lot of sadness on SM lately so I thought this might be a fun way to get some chuckles, oooos and awwwsss! You may need to dig-but lets do some baby and now pics of us-come on-it'll be fun. :biggrin:
> 
> Me as a itty baby:
> 
> ...


I really wanted to "play" this game, but I can't figure out how to put text in between pictures that I upload in a post. 

Cyndi


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Okay, I will try.
the first is me as a witch on Halloween when I was about five years old. The Second one was taken a month or less ago with Midis.  (I look bigger at age 5! LOL!)


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw....cute!! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=459261
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Linda, I found some of your baby pics on the internet. You are in a "covered wagon". :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> I think I can find some cave drawings of my likeness.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#9932cc">What a darling idea! You sure are a beautiful grown up and a cute, cute baby!

Hmmmm well I thought rather then see just me as a young and older person, I would show you my son Jason also. Since so VERY many here helped him so VERY much with their prayers. The last photo means more to me then any others, since it was taken AFTER his accident.

I was going into my 8th month carrying Shawn, my second son, in this photo. Jason was almost two. We were visiting my Grandma.









In this photo we were visiting my sister. Jason was 11.










This photo was taken on Halloween night... when Jason was his WILD SELF. He was 15, I think.









And now.... older, fatter, shorter, HAPPIER me and smarter, taller and ALIVE Jason!











GADS I can't believe how dark my hair has gotten.... oh well, at least I still have some.

enJOY!
Melanie

</span>


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Great pics Melanie! :aktion033: The power of prayer sure works, doesn't it? rayer:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Me as a baby. 









This is me and Rylee now.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay! :aktion033: Keep 'em coming guys-they are sooo cute! :biggrin: You know what's funny? It almost looks like you're holding a little baby Maltese in your baby pic :HistericalSmiley: 



> Me as a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Great pics Melanie! :aktion033: The power of prayer sure works, doesn't it? rayer:[/B]


OH yes, it sure does! Thank God.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I was in Germany at the time and a German Photographer happened to like me. It does look like a maltese but is really white kitties.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=459270
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO Deb, it's better than the nude photos that keep surfacing... :w00t: :w00t: 
(JK in case anyone, at any time, thinks I'm serious!)


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Linda and Deb-you ladies crack me up :smrofl: :smrofl: Although, I did see a report on E! News about the nude video controversy. :brownbag: :HistericalSmiley: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=459295
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Linda, I found some of your baby pics on the internet. You are in a "covered wagon". :smrofl: :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
LMAO Deb, it's better than the nude photos that keep surfacing... :w00t: :w00t: 
(JK in case anyone, at any time, thinks I'm serious!)
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> Me as a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What cool pics! Imagine: Knowing you wanted to be owned by a Malt even back then! LOL! 

Cyndi


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww! Everyone's pictures are super cute and the conversation about nude pictures going on is hilarious!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Here's my twin sister Allie and I when we were about 3 years old, i'm in pink:

[attachment=28641:littleUs.jpg]

and here we are now, i'm on the right w/ the vest, before I cut my hair off! 
[attachment=28642:allienmeagain.jpg]
I love my sister!! 
 fun thread!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-how cute were/are the two of you! I didn't know you had a twin-but even so, I knew you were on the right even without seeing what you wrote  



> Aww! Everyone's pictures are super cute and the conversation about nude pictures going on is hilarious!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Here's my twin sister Allie and I when we were about 3 years old, i'm in pink:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Awww, Andrea - you and your sister are (and were) beautiful!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=459295
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Linda, I found some of your baby pics on the internet. You are in a "covered wagon". :smrofl: :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
LMAO Deb, it's better than the nude photos that keep surfacing... :w00t: :w00t: 
(JK in case anyone, at any time, thinks I'm serious!)
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smheat: :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: You too?? I hate it when that happens!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> Aww! Everyone's pictures are super cute and the conversation about nude pictures going on is hilarious!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Here's my twin sister Allie and I when we were about 3 years old, i'm in pink:
> 
> ...


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG Andrea I didnt know you are a twin!!! How neat!!! I love that pic of you and your sis as a baby!! Now you girls dont look much alike!! 

Everyone's pics are SOOO cute!!! I am going to go see if I can find a baby pic of me in my scrapbooking bag...I put most of them in a scrapbook for my mom that I gave to her at my graduation party :bysmilie:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

LOL thank you guys! this is my favorite picture of my sister and I as kids!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I was a fat baby  my mom says that if I didn't have
food for a minute I would cry like crazy, and they had to play all 
kinds of tricks to I don't notice that my dinner dish was about to finish.
[attachment=28649:aax.jpg]
I must have been 2 or 3 here
[attachment=28650:abc.jpg] 

forget about the grown up pictures :eusa_hand:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> I was a fat baby  my mom says that if I didn't have
> food for a minute I would cry like crazy, and they had to play all
> kinds of tricks to I don't notice that my dinner dish was about to finish.
> [attachment=28649:aax.jpg]
> ...


OMG OMG OMG FAY!!!!!!!! You are/were SOOOO adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Fun thread!
This is me at 1yo, I think we were still in Spain









And this is me now


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What FUN !!! Sarah
Me with my sister and brother ( aged 4 )








At Christmas 2006


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> What FUN !!! Sarah
> Me with my sister and brother ( aged 4 )
> 
> 
> ...



Aww soo cute. 

And are you going to tell us which one is which? 

Are you both on the same side in each photo?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Fay-OMG-how cute!!! :wub: :wub: 



> I was a fat baby  my mom says that if I didn't have
> food for a minute I would cry like crazy, and they had to play all
> kinds of tricks to I don't notice that my dinner dish was about to finish.
> [attachment=28649:aax.jpg]
> ...


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I really hate pictures.. I am not photogetic at all

Ok here is me as a 2 yr old with one of my parents puppies

[attachment=28661:mebaby1.jpg] 
as a sassy 2 yr old  


[attachment=28662:megramma.jpg] 
with my gramma :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-very cute Andrea! :wub: You're so pretty! :wub: 



> I really hate pictures.. I am not photogetic at all
> 
> Ok here is me as a 2 yr old with one of my parents puppies
> 
> ...


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:blush:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg this is a fun thread, I have never seen so many adorable babes, and twins too, I love twins, very cute indeed, and also very pretty adults.
Now I must go see if I can dig up a couple of my baby pics and scan them, unfortunately when I was a kid they did have cameras, the old box Brownie type :HistericalSmiley: black and white only :HistericalSmiley: oh darn, I am showing my age, oh well all in a day's fun  
I shall go look see...


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley: I love strolling down memory lane! Everyone is so beautiful! :wub: ok, i'll give it a shot:



about 3 yrs old in both of them:

[attachment=28664:babym1.jpg]

[attachment=28665:babym.jpg]


and now, being goofy


[attachment=28666:mumb.jpg]


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Cute! :wub: See, isn't this fun? :biggrin:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OK...I finally got around to scanning some pics that I had!!

Here I am when I was widdle!!! LOL










And me all grown up! LOL....Semi grown I guess...








And a scrapbook page my bf's mom did of me....


----------



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

Awww too cute everyone! This is a FUN thread! Love it!

Krystal, you have the same beautiful smile as you did as a kid. Too cute!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Krystal, you have the same beautiful smile as you did as a kid. Too cute![/B]


LOL thank you!! I was one happy baby!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay. I finally went to the Historical Society and found a baby picture - this is me at 3 months:[attachment=28684:Linny_3_months.jpg]
And here's a recent picture:
[attachment=28687ivinos_071407.jpg]


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-how cute Krystal-you sure looked like a VERY happy baby! :wub: :wub: 



> OK...I finally got around to scanning some pics that I had!!
> 
> Here I am when I was widdle!!! LOL
> 
> ...



:HistericalSmiley: Historical Society :HistericalSmiley: How cute Linda! Then and Now! :wub: 



> Okay. I finally went to the Historical Society and found a baby picture - this is me at 3 months:[attachment=28684:Linny_3_months.jpg]
> And here's a recent picture:
> [attachment=28687ivinos_071407.jpg][/B]


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

that me when I was small  










and here I am know, still not very tall *g* but I guess growen up B)


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh no-I don't see any pics! :smilie_tischkante: 



> that me when I was small
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :smmadder: :wacko1: :w00t: 

another try *


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Very Cute! :wub: 



> * :smmadder: :wacko1: :w00t:
> 
> another try *[/B]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Linda you are so adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> * :smmadder: :wacko1: :w00t:
> 
> another try *[/B]


SO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

This is a great fun thread. Thank you for starting it.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> OK...I finally got around to scanning some pics that I had!!
> 
> Here I am when I was widdle!!! LOL
> 
> ...


Aww sooo sweet, and soo Happy. You really havent changed much at all.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:brownbag: I'm the one with the accordian......My friend Peg and I are still buddies -
we've been friends since we were 5 years old (and I'm 54 now)....wow.
[attachment=28708:00aa_Me_and_Peg_rs.jpg]

And this was in August of this year... (I'm the person)
[attachment=28709:00AA_Me_...dongs_rs.jpg]


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> ... (I'm the person)[/B]


* :biggrin: :biggrin: 
that made me laugh out loud.

very pretty picture 

I noticed that everyone in the thread still has the same smile as on the old' pics, totally amazing.
*


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=460000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. I too laughed right out loud. At work, thank you very much!  Pat...great pictures; you look the same!
What great pictures of everyone! I think my mom has all the old pictures of me...I'll see if I can find some.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> What a *fetching* set of twins. You guys are so adorable...in BOTH pics! OK, so which is the slightly crazy one that looks just like Gillian Anderson (HUBBA HUBBA!)? :blush:
> Am I crazy? Here's Gillian:
> [attachment=28710:gillian.jpg][/B]


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Whoa-totally!! I agree!! :shocked:


----------



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

That is funny. Most of the smiles do match of that when they were younger. I guess somethings don't change. :biggrin: 


Wow, 2MaltMom. You look fabulous at age 54!  



> :brownbag: I'm the one with the accordian......My friend Peg and I are still buddies -
> we've been friends since we were 5 years old (and I'm 54 now)....wow.
> [attachment=28708:00aa_Me_and_Peg_rs.jpg]
> 
> ...


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm shocked at how many of you look so much like your baby pictures!!! Amazing!

Very cute pics too....I loved looking at all of them.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=459462
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh your so right!!

What the hek is Gillian Anderson from anyway.....she looks so familiar, but I can't placer her.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

She was from X-Files :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Wow, 2MaltMom. You look fabulous at age 54! [/B]




Gee - THANKS! I knew I liked you....... :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd have to agree-I sure hope I look that young when I'm 54! I think dogs keep us young!! :biggrin: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=460116
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> She was from X-Files :biggrin:[/B]



Thats right....wow that seems like a lifetime ago, I used to watch that every week.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=459462
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL - I'm not Gillian - my twin sister Kirsty looks CRAZY in every photo , probably because she is a NUT ( and I am ALWAYS on the right in photos with her - womb position ) . EVERYONE looks exactly the same as their childhood shots . Sarah


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> What FUN !!! Sarah
> Me with my sister and brother ( aged 4 )
> 
> 
> ...



Cute kids! Sarah, are those pears edible?????


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Cute kids! Sarah, are those pears edible?????
[/QUOTE]
Only if you want a mouthful of glue and paper  . Sarah


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=28739:ctmpphpSJvUBe.jpg]

[attachment=28740:ctmpphpUUOclj.jpg]



[attachment=28741:ctmpphpMUnLDU.jpg]

[attachment=28742:ctmpphp4tNo6P.jpg]

Ok i searched through the old chest, I didn't have many childhood pictures, these are abit blurry, don't laugh to hard. ok so I have a different hair color :brownbag: This picture is of me and two of my daughters, I have three


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> [/B]


OMG, I love these pictures, you haven't changed at all  
everytime I want to smile I just have to come and look at these  

This is a real fun thread Gena. I'm glad you thought of it, everyone looks so cute as a baby :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> [attachment=28739:ctmpphpSJvUBe.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=28740:ctmpphpUUOclj.jpg]
> 
> ...


Paula , I loved your childhood pictures - you were very cute . Your daughters are just as pretty as their Mother , aren't you blessed to have 3 ?. Sarah


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Hi all... great photos everyone! Always fun to see the younger us. 

Here's my newborn hospital photo









Me at 1 yo... and yes, those are fishing poles behind my crib. LOL My dad was actually fishing when my mom went into labor. haha









and last one.... Don't know how old here. I've always been tall for my age. Maybe around 7.










And me now with daughter:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

everyone was so cute as a baby!!! I agree Fay, GREAT JOB GENA FOR STARTING THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I just thought it would be fun and it is! Everyone is so cute! :wub: Ok-just because people are posting more than one-here are more of me as a youngster-hee!! I was a tomboy and always had a boy haircut~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Here's my mom holding me about to leave the hospital:










A toddler:










Me and my sister (she's two yrs. older but we were almost always dressed alike):










Christmas morning with bed head-hee:












Keep them coming-I'm just loving seeing everyone's childhood pictures.

Can you tell I'm bored this morning. And-the only reason I have so many pics on the computer is because I made a slideshow for our wedding. :biggrin:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Gena, you look A LOT like your mom! What precious pictures too :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :shocked: omg
I found this at nana's today  

who could it be B) B) 
*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> * :shocked: omg
> I found this at nana's today
> 
> who could it be B) B)
> *[/B]


Aren't you a cutie pie!!! (I'm guessing it's you, since I KNOW it's not Heini! :HistericalSmiley: )


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a few "then" pics, <strike>fortunately</strike> unfortunately there is none of me now on the computer, I deleted almost everything when our computer stuffed up, most of the photos now are of the doggies.

Here is me as a bubba









Me on my Daddy's lap. I was between one and two here.









Here in these 2 I am 5.


















Sorry they are blurry, the last two are cropped casue my sister didnt want to be in them...she hates her kid photos.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> Aren't you a cutie pie!!! (I'm guessing it's you, since I KNOW it's not Heini! :HistericalSmiley: )[/B]



:brownbag: yes...hehe chubby chubb :chili: :chili: thats me.

*
Kara lovely fotos!

and you always have a smile onyour face :thumbsup: *


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

You looked like a VERY happy baby-cute pics :wub: Thanks for sharing!! :biggrin: 



> I have a few "then" pics, <strike>fortunately</strike> unfortunately there is none of me now on the computer, I deleted almost everything when our computer stuffed up, most of the photos now are of the doggies.
> 
> Here is me as a bubba
> 
> ...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm always coming back to this thread. everyone is just too cute


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Very cute. :biggrin:


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

*My baby pictures. 










LOL Does anyone remember doing these in school? Haha










My mom used to make these jello cakes from scratch... they were really cool!










Web cam shots










I used to have brown hair... it's black now.










Close up. 








*


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> *My baby pictures.
> 
> OMG-you are just BEAUTIFUL! Cute kid-stunning adult :wub: :wub:
> 
> ...


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

Thank you! You look very much the same in your baby picture. I like the picture of you with Kosmo. I need to take more pictures with my furkids... I'm always the one behind the camera... I love photography. =]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Cindy, you're a real beauty. And you were an adorable little girl. Love the jello cake!! You should get a family photo together, of you and all of your babies!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Cindy you are model beautiful. I have never seen a jello cake like that it was so cool. Yes, you need to be in a picture with your maltese.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm always a day late and a dollar short. I finally found time to look around on the computer at home to find one of my baby pics;
[attachment=29290:1956.jpg]

This one was taken at my dau's wedding in May of this year
[attachment=29291:Me___May_2007.jpg]


----------

